# NAD - Suhr Badger 18



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

NAD was actually a couple of months ago but I though I would wait a bit before doing a review. 

My main amps are a Bogner Shiva and Hot Cat 30 and the Badger is easily comparable in terms of both build quality and tone. I bought the badger (like the Bogner and Bad Cat) after hearing sound clips online as there are no local dealers. It was probably the Pete Thorn video that sold me (YouTube - Suhr Badger amplifier).

I bought the amp because I wanted something that sounds great a low volumes but has enough power to be heard over a drummer. The Badger easily fits the bill. It has the London power scaling which allows for some really nice tones a whisper volumes. I have a Dr Z Air Brake attenuator and the difference between attenuation and power scaling is huge. The attenuator adds annoying high end fizz when used a bedroom volumes while the scaling on the Badger sounds sweet and natural. 

The amp has an interesting and pleasing tone which has elements of both Vox and Marshall when played through a Rectifier 2x12 w/v30's. Played through a Marshall 4x12 w/G12's it leans towards Marshall type tones. I am equally happy with both the cleans and the distorted tones from this amp. Playing my ‘62 Heavy Relic Stratocaster through it gives some nice Hendrix type cleans. I usually play a PRS though and set up the amp with the gain around noon which gives me a wonderful rich and crunchy rock tone. Of course turn the volume on the guitar down and I can get a really nice clean tone that just barely breaks up with a heavy attack. On occasion I will turn the gain to 10, plug in a Jackson Randy Rhoads with EMG's and really piss the neighbors off with some classic metal sounds. It can sound a mushy with the gain on full but I can live with that. 

I particularly like how well this amp takes pedals (better than my Bogner and Bad Cat). I use an OCD for modern sounds and a Box of Rock for vintage. When I play the neck pickup on my strat and hit the Box or Rock I am in heaven - one the nicest strat tones I have ever heard. It has an effects loop so I put a delay though that and it sounds good as well. Mostly though I use a Line 6 M13 stomp box modeler through the effects loop and am pretty pleased with the tones. 

In terms of headroom you might have trouble getting a sparkly pristine clean sound at high volumes, especially with a humbucker. I would assume that the Badger 30 would perform better in this regard. I have jammed with it a few times and it cuts through the mix very well though, even with the gain up fairly high. 

Bottom line - This is the amp I plug into when I pick up a guitar. I paid $1100 used for it and feel like I got the deal of the century. It sounds amazing at any volume and is built like pro grade gear should be built. I am now a Suhr fan. I was considering a Bogner XTC or Diezel for my next amp purchase but can tell you now that my next amp will definitely be another Suhr - probably a CAA PT50 - just because I am so impressed with the quality of this amp.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I have heard only good things about the Badger as well. I know Suhr makes great guitars but have not tried one. Suhr's CAA OD100 was my main gigging amp for years. It is a Rolls Royce of a channel switcher. I had never played a two channel amp that had such and great clean and distorted tone together with no compromise - and I had some really nice amps. Enjoy the Badger!


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

bluesmostly said:


> I have heard only good things about the Badger as well. I know Suhr makes great guitars but have not tried one. Suhr's CAA OD100 was my main gigging amp for years. It is a Rolls Royce of a channel switcher. I had never played a two channel amp that had such and great clean and distorted tone together with no compromise - and I had some really nice amps. Enjoy the Badger!


Thanks. I have heard good things about Suhr guitars as well. Sigh.... so much gear and so little money.


----------

